# leg/shoulder day???



## fieldmedic (Nov 29, 2004)

I am currently doing a 3 day split. Mon, Wed, Fri. Chest/triceps, legs/shoulders, back/biceps. I am trying to put some mass on and I had heard that legs should have there own day; shoulder also. Can anyone comment on this. If so, can I have an example of a good 4 day split for mass building. Thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

looks fine to me


----------



## KarlW (Nov 29, 2004)

nothing wrong with that. 4 days split might be

hammies/shoulders
chest/tri's
quads/calves
back/bi's


----------



## LAM (Nov 29, 2004)

I would add in bb or db press for shoulders on Chest/Triceps and add in a rear delt movement on Back/Biceps day.

I could never hit shoulder properly after training legs...


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 29, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I would add in bb or db press for shoulders on Chest/Triceps and add in a rear delt movement on Back/Biceps day.
> 
> I could never hit shoulder properly after training legs...



Yup I used to train Legs followed by shoulders but ditched it b/c I couldn't give my shoulders the intensity they deserved, after a gruelling leg workout. God forbid I tried to do any standing Military exercises or something...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with that split.  However, I think you should just go with the push, pull, legs split.  Basically, put shoulders on chest & triceps day.  You will probably only need to do a very small number of sets for your tris, as they will be very fatigued after chest and shoulder work if you use a lot of pressing movements.


----------



## KarlW (Nov 30, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I could never hit shoulder properly after training legs...


I know what you mean here!

Do what CP says re putting shoulders on chest day if you want to keep the 3 day split (which is perfectly fine IMO).

Chest/shoulders/Tris:
bench/dips/military/CG bench (optional > laterals & pulldowns)


----------



## KarlW (Nov 30, 2004)

....err......that's tricep pulldowns (or pushdowns, whatever)


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 30, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with that split. However, I think you should just go with the push, pull, legs split. Basically, put shoulders on chest & triceps day. You will probably only need to do a very small number of sets for your tris, as they will be very fatigued after chest and shoulder work if you use a lot of pressing movements.


wow...chest and shoulders on the same day WITH tris too?     I could never... Shoulders and chest can take 45 minutes to an hour by themselves...not to mention the intensity they require.  I could never do them in the same session.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 30, 2004)

KarlW said:
			
		

> ....err......that's tricep pulldowns (or pushdowns, whatever)



tricep pushdowns, its a pushing movement (pushing down the weight)   

pulldowns are for bi's and lats


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 30, 2004)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> wow...chest and shoulders on the same day WITH tris too?     I could never... Shoulders and chest can take 45 minutes to an hour by themselves...not to mention the intensity they require.  I could never do them in the same session.



if you go high intensity you could, i did chest/shoulders/tris in 30 mins yesterday, my chest is RIPPED! (in 5 sets) - I only did millitary press (2 sets) for shoulders though, might add in 1 set of lat raise to failiure (I love the MM connection you get from isolation movements, i think i'm gonna have to you at least 1 isolation set per BP even when on HIT, everything else is compound though!) finished on a set of pushdowns for Tris, might need an extra set there too, but it felt good, intense shit! Now I know high volume is not always neccessary, give it a try!

peace


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 30, 2004)

interesting...maybe I'll try that out.  2.5 workout sessions packed into on tidy, short one...    Sounds good to me...more free time for other things..   I'm always open to new techniques and workouts!


----------



## Flex (Nov 30, 2004)

my 4-dayer works great....

1:Back, forearms, abs
2:Calves, chest, tri's
Off
3:Quads, Hams
4:Calves, Shoulders, Bi's
Off 
Off

FLEX


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> interesting...maybe I'll try that out.  2.5 workout sessions packed into on tidy, short one...    Sounds good to me...more free time for other things..   I'm always open to new techniques and workouts!



That's the idea.  If you hit chest first, then you will warmup your shoulders with pressing movements.  As well, because of the involvment of the shoulders in those pressing movements, you won't need to do as many sets for your shoulders.  By the time you get to direct tricep work, the will have been worked by both the chest and shoulder movements, so even less work is required.  Something like 8 sets for chest, 6 for shoulders, and 4 for triceps is good.  You could do much less if your intensity is high enough.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 30, 2004)

For a three day split, apart from the general push/pull/legs, there could be:

day 1: Chest, arms
day 2: Off
day 3: Thigh/calves
day 4: Off
Day 5: Shoulders, Back
Day 6: Off

You could then do this on a six-day rotation, or have another day off and start again.

For a four day routine you can try:

day 1: delts, arms
day 2: Thighs
day 3: off
day 4: Back, calves
day 5: chest, abs
day 6 & 7: off

I used that routine for quite with good success, but i've recently put biceps after back for an experiment.


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 30, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> tricep pushdowns, its a pushing movement (pushing down the weight)


 cable pressdown


----------

